# WSM Models



## smokyokie (Dec 18, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the WSM mod.#2820 and mod.#8482?  I'm thinking that someone here surely knows the answer,  in fact , oddly enough, the name Minion comes to mind.

I'm thinking about buying one even though I've never seen one in person, and I'd like to know what all the options are.

Season's Greetings,
Tim


----------



## buzzard (Dec 18, 2006)

here is some info on the 2820 including 14 reviews

http://www.epinions.com/hmgd-Lawn_an...splay_~reviews

i could not find any info on the 8482 model.  if that is not the right number let me know i will look for more information for you.

or you could buy both of them and figure out which one you like better and sell the other one or donate it on here to a newfish trying to learn.

or weld both of them together and make a super WSM!!!! and sell it for a lot more because it is a one of a kind!!!

or make the other one into a space ship and orbit the earth.

or be able to kick out more food at one time.

or make it into a fish aquarium

or....


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 19, 2006)

I found this http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a...2/m/8650094944


----------



## buzzard (Dec 19, 2006)

thank god you found that site.  it was killing me not being able to locate that model.  i did so many searches, in so many different ways trying to locate that it was killing me.

i hate not being able to find some thing on this fancy web thingy


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, this intro web thing confounds me too.  It's kinda like there's too much stuff to know. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

